
Ask HN: Is CoinBase Support Totally MIA? - artur_makly
I can&#x27;t get them to reply to my ticket. It&#x27;s been 1 month already. And when i phone them, it rings then hangs up instantly.<p>Anyone else experience this lack of support?
======
1fa451fa
I have been trying to add my bank account and haven't been successful in last
2 weeks. Now I am thinking I will just close my account and move to some place
else.

------
gesman
Second that.

From disappointing to suspicious.

I managed to do with mobile app what i couldn't do with their web interface
and now wonder if Coinbase are of any use from now on.

------
alistproducer2
Yep. they took $400 from me and I couldn't get any help. I blocked them from
withdrawing my bank account and closed the account.

~~~
artur_makly
oh man. so what's a great easy-to-use alternative? just need want to make a 1x
purchase of BTC & ETH.

~~~
asidiali
I’ve had a solid experience with Gemini. Their support responds quickly.

~~~
artur_makly
what about GDAX?

~~~
throwaway413
GDAX _is_ Coinbase - just the exchange end. Any GDAX support requests go to
Coinbase.

I use a two-step approach. I use Gemini for banking, and GDAX for trading.
Gemini has free instant transfers, great support, and is fast on the ACH side.
They don’t have as high of trade volume as GDAX though, so once my funds clear
I move them over to GDAX to trade, and when I’m done there I send it back to
Gemini to withdraw to my bank account.

Also one more benefit for trading on GDAX is that their maker/taker fee system
is much more transparent than Gemini’s, IMO. I literally trade for free on
GDAX which is much harder (or impossible?) to do on Gemini.

